# Safety Survey 2



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

Years ago I did the first Safety Survey and it drew lots of attention in the woodworking community. Now, armed with much better software I have put together Safety Survey 2, at the link below.

This is a live survey that updates in real time so you can see the numbers grow and trends change as the number of respondents grows. There is NO PERSONAL INFORMAITON COLLECTED in hopes of letting everyone be totally honest in their answers. It's free, anonymous and you just might help another woodworker!

Click Here to take the Safety Survey 2


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

cool survey - was surprised Bandsaw wasn't available as a station machinery in the list.


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

That was a total brain whiff on my part. I have added the bandsaw to the list.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Interesting-Thanks


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

what!!!
no unplugged tools like knife,chiesel,akse,hammer and etc.

Dennis


----------



## TomHintz (Feb 4, 2009)

I had some hand tools in the original scheme but it was getting too long and in the last surveys there was virtually no hand tool input so I went with "Other" to catch what we missed in the categories.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok didn´t catch it
sorry

Dennis


----------



## Hyperhutch (Jul 3, 2009)

You might consider adding stationary sanding machines to add to the list. Not that I have ever sanded down my thumb or anything…... 

Hutch


----------

